# what was your initial opinion on first finding out gen 5's pokemon?



## Dragiiin123

since most of them are weird/different.
at first i thought some looked like absolute not good. but then they started to grow on me.\what happened to you?


----------



## DarkAura

the same as you.

when i first saw them, most of them looked ugly, (with the exception of Litwick, which i still love!) but now they all look nice now. However, Kyurem, Genesect, and Garborder I still need some time getting used to.


----------



## Zero Moment

I tHoUgHt ThEy WeRe A mOtHeRfUcKiNg MiRaClE :o)


----------



## DarkAura

ThEy ArE *nOw* A mIrAcLe To Me, ToO!!!!! =D


----------



## sv_01

My first thoughts were something like: What? Gen V is official? That means people have to make their fake generations number 6!


----------



## Spatz

FIRST I HATED

Then I Looked At Them With An Open Mind

ThEn MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLeS mAn, MiRaClEs EvErYwHeRe!


----------



## mewtini

I was like

"...my gosh, such monstrosities!"

And then I got white.

"...They're okay."


----------



## Noctowl

I didn't like any of them. Except scraggy. :)


----------



## Dragiiin123

Scraggy said:


> I didn't like any of them. Except scraggy. :)


*YOU DONT SAY*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I was happy! I don't tend to hate things that come from what I already like, so. I was mostly excited, and I couldn't wait to catch an elgyem. I have like ten now, so.


----------



## Zapi

Lirris said:


> FIRST I HATED
> 
> Then I Looked At Them With An Open Mind
> 
> ThEn MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLeS mAn, MiRaClEs EvErYwHeRe!


This, so much :D

(also am I seriously the only one who likes Garbodor? T.T )


----------



## hyphen

I loved all of them from the start.
except trubbish[SIZE]


----------



## 1. Luftballon

they're not particularly worse than at least the past two generations.


----------



## Phantom

Same as I said from the last two, except it went, 'wtf a fire monkey?' to 'wtf a trash bag and ice cream cone?'.

Also 'why the hell are they making pokemon look like neopets?'


----------



## Mai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I tHoUgHt ThEy WeRe A mOtHeRfUcKiNg MiRaClE :o)


Same :D!

Gen. V is awesome everyone but that's probably because they seem pretty similar to Hoenn's pokemon in texture between cartoonishness and realism. If that even makes any sense at all, which it probably doesn't. Anyhow, Emerald is my favorite nostalgia-filled game and fact that they *brought back dive yes* would make it awesome no matter what. Still waiting for the good secret bases, though.


----------



## Butterfree

I hated nearly all of them. I was also perfectly aware that it was just because I hadn't gotten used to them yet.

Then I got the game and suddenly they were all adorable. Except Garbodor.


----------



## Dragiiin123

i love the hell out of garbador.


----------



## Aisling

Garbodor is the cutest!!

I had an instant girlboner for Haxorus, I remember. And I remember being really happy with the Sawsbuck line. I liked most of them, and was at least neutral about the ones I didn't like, I think.


----------



## Dar

i love all of them. period.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I was like "what the hell is that thing" to about 2/3rds of them and I thought the rest kicked ass. That's still basically my opinion, honestly.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I loved them.

I'm not really a complainer. Unless it's a move that's incredibly infuriating I don't really get worked up over video games.

In other news, hope buys anything she thinks sound good, even if it's shit. News at 11.


----------



## Spatz

/Off Topic, but: Infractions for all. Off Topic/


But yeah they've grown on me, and now I probably can't imagine the pokemon world without them. And here I am playing Leaf Green...


----------



## ultraviolet

I actually really enjoyed most of the designs, except for scraggy, whose design just hasn't ever really appealed to me, and the tepig line. so many of them are _pretty_, like lilligant and blitzle and sawsbuck and jellicent and maractus! <3


----------



## Luxcario

Garbodor and Vanilluxe were the most unoriginal Pokemon in every generation. But most of them were quite good. 
ESPECIALLY REUNICLUS.


----------



## Darksong

Initially, I didn't like a lot of them, but my favorite was Purrloin (apparently, a lot of people disliked it because it looked a lot like Glameow; that was exactly why I liked it). I hated its English name at first but it's okay with me now. But I still don't like "Liepard" that much.
I still dislike Garbodor, but I like most of the Gen V Pokémon. There aren't very many that I dislike.


----------



## Spoon

It was a mixed bag for me. There were a few I was really off-put by, and just a couple I really was quite fond of, especially Whismicott and Galvantula. The Sugimori art and certain fanart made the biggest difference in how I liked the Unova Pokemon, though.


----------



## gdoo

I thought they had basically killed my childhood. Then I got it and IT. WAS. BEAST.
Granted, some of the names were...odd. (Roggenrola, really?) But I guess they grew on me. :DD


----------



## voltianqueen

I liked the ones that were first revealed, you know, the starters and Haxorus and friends... When I saw the whole lot of them, my reaction was "FAKE!!" ... They're okay now, I guess, since there's a big bunch I like. Still, it isn't my favorite gen as far as designs, but it's not like I hate any of them.


----------



## Monoking

I like oshawott's design. Nice and simple. I wish we could get back to the basics with pokemon designs again, you know?


----------



## Spatz

Spunky the raichu said:


> I like oshawott's design. Nice and simple. I wish we could get back to the basics with pokemon designs again, you know?


*coughing fit*

I'm sorry but the main criticism for people who hate Oshawott was that it was overdesigned. And your saying it's simple? Wow, now things seem backwards.

Not that I'm hatin' on the Otta myself...


----------



## Momo(th)

I thought Gen V was a great Gen. My only issue with some of the pokemon is some are overpowered as hell (Excadrill, anyone?). But i love most of them. And for all those people hating on Vanilluxe, I find it to be one of the more creative pokemon, mainly because I want to feel like a kid when i play pokemon, and what is the ultimate treat for a kid?


----------



## Monoking

Lirris said:


> I'm sorry but the main criticism for people who hate Oshawott was that it was overdesigned. And your saying it's simple? Wow, now things seem backwards.


Actually, in just a few hours my opion has changed (surprise, surprise)
and i agree.


----------



## Cerberus87

I use Pokémon based on looks. I admit it. This is why, in all those years, I have utterly refused to use a Blissey in all of my teams, competitive or not. I'd much rather have Umbreon, which, although generally worse as a special wall, looks much cooler.

I haven't had much contact with Gen V yet despite the games having been out for a while now, but from what I've seen there are a few cool ones like the dragons, Braviary and Zoroark, but a lot of stupid ones, namely the ice creams and the trash can. Now that  lot of cool Pokémon exist, people criticise Gen I's designs for being uninspired, but Gen I's Grimer and Muk are more feasible than a freaking trash can which has a body only its Garbodor mother could love. An exploding Pokéball (Voltorb) fits in with the game much more than a damn ice cream.

Also, legendary excess. Legendary Pokémon are supposed to be rare and few, and extremely difficult to obtain and even see, but Gen V has done nothing to tone down the overabundance of legendaries which started with Gen IV.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Cerberus said:


> I haven't had much contact with Gen V yet despite the games having been out for a while now, but from what I've seen there are a few cool ones like the dragons, Braviary and Zoroark, but a lot of stupid ones, namely the ice creams and the trash can. Now that  lot of cool Pokémon exist, people criticise Gen I's designs for being uninspired, but Gen I's Grimer and Muk are more feasible than a freaking trash can which has a body only its Garbodor mother could love. An exploding Pokéball (Voltorb) fits in with the game much more than a damn ice cream.
> 
> Also, legendary excess. Legendary Pokémon are supposed to be rare and few, and extremely difficult to obtain and even see, but Gen V has done nothing to tone down the overabundance of legendaries which started with Gen IV.


Respectable opinions, but I must point out:

A) Trubbish is a trash _bag._
B) Unova and Sinnoh only have three more legendaries than Hoenn did. Also, Unova has to make up for the lack of previous legendaries, and it has three different story-related trios filling up that number.
C) Vanillish, Vanillite, and Vanilluxe aren't actually made of ice cream, if you didn't already know.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Some I loved, some I hated.  Though I liked most of them.


----------



## Steel Scyther

I disliked a few of them at first (I remember looking at Ferroseed and Ferrothorn and thinking 'Urgh!') but I have some sort of mystical ability to find *something* positive in every Pokémon, so now I even tolerate Pignite and Emboar.
Also, I recently decided that Oshawott's evolutions are pretty cool.


----------



## salamence4

I liked them initially except the Tepig line and the Trubbish line. I immediately loved Braviary, Hydreigon, Haxorus, and Snivy.


----------



## Tailsy

"Whimsicott is the best thing ever". 

Best thing. <3


----------



## Mr. Moon

I actually liked all of them. I thought that Vanilluxe and Garbodor were cool additions to Pokemon! In game I tried really hard to get a Garbodor, Overall it was a little useless battle wise, But I still liked it...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Twilight Sparkle said:


> "Whimsicott is the best thing ever".
> 
> Best thing. <3


ERU_FUUUUN_


----------



## actionhero112

I liked all the pokemon initially. I hated the color schemes of previous generations, so the brightly colored, vibrant style of Unova appealed to me. (Albeit a few exceptions) At first. But as time went on, and I did MORE and MORE playthroughs, my favorites dwindled. An initial reaction may have been one of mild annoyance, but after I realized this particular pest's skills were too valuable to ignore,I had to suck it up and bear their overwhelming horrible movepool or torturously bad abilities for the remainder of the game. As they say, familiarity breeds contempt, and it's entirely possible that after innumerable gameplay hours my initial irritation turned to black rage. (no pun intended) Now I absolutely refuse to use any of the pokemon, and instead turn to migrated eggs to form my in game teams, sticking my 5th gen pokemon in box 18 where they may never see the light of day.

May they wallow in their neglect, until I can find a way to turn them into vitamins/rare candies.

Oh, except for darminitan. Its goofy smile appeals to me in a way only a mentally challenged child could.

Then everything that Dispy posted.


----------



## Dar

I dont think ANYONE hates Snivy. Not the best Nuzlocke pokemon, but it is pretty awesome.


----------



## DarkAura

I liked the previous generations, well, just kanto and johto pokemon, because they were based off of real animals, making it seem more appealing rather than just something from a stupid cartoon.

Like; 
Stantler~Reindeer
Goldeen~Goldfish
Charmander~ Salamander
Qwilfish~one of those spikey blowfish?
Tauros~Bull, named after the constellation Taurus.
Ursaring~Bear, named afer the constallation ursa major.
Etc, etc

Now, in unova, they have....an icicle and a trash bag......a steel ant.....a freaky ice dragon.....really? I'd have to say that Unova was the second region that i liked all the starters, the first being Kanto. (I dont like totodile or treecko.I Hate all of the sinnoh starters, I hate them.)


----------



## actionhero112

Magnamite, Weezing, Koffing, Muk, Grimer, Porygon,




Well now this is awkward.


----------



## mewtini

No Totodile and Treecko are my friends :(

*coughcough*

Favorites of Unova are pro'lly Haxorus, Druddigon (or something), and Genesect.


----------



## Alxprit

I really like Unova's designs, and all the bug-type love it got. That's mostly it, it doesn't deserve any putdowns.


----------



## Zero Moment

Alxprit said:


> I really like Unova's designs, and all the bug-type love it got. That's mostly it, it doesn't deserve any putdowns.


I whole-heartedly agree with this.
All the designs were awesome.


----------

